# Sponge Filter



## Fibrobutterfly (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a small 2 and a half gallon betta tank separated into four sections. I'd like to remove all the gravel and switch from the undergravel filter to four sponge filters. Problem is I can't find a sponge filter small enough. The Hydro-Sponge I is 3" in diameter and that's too large for 2 of the sections in this tank. I'd post a picture of the tank if I could figure out how, but no luck so far.

Anyone know of any smaller diameter sponge filters? Any other suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cut them down with an electric carving knife, stack two or more to make up for the lost surface area.


----------

